# How does it handle streaming ESPN?



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all, have not decided if I will purchase the Fire as I already enjoy my Kindle, have a laptop and also a galaxy phone...

What I would want the fire for thought is to stream NFL and other sporting games that are offered by ESPN at this website here http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/_/source/espn3/...

Can someone please let me know if the Fire can handle streaming from this site or sites similar to this one? Its very important to me


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

If your cable provider ponies up for ESPN3, yes, it works by going to the website. I'm currently watching Seton Hall vs VCU.  The picture's a little choppy, but yes, it works.

A NEWER EDIT THAN THE ONE BELOW:  after playing around, I managed to get a high-quality picture that almost fills the screen in the horizontal position.  I think I have a lot to learn about Silk.

EDIT:  After watching for a few minutes, it turns out to be a as fussy as everything else with the Silk browser.  Pressing a button to check out what replays are available crashed the browser.  When I finally got it working again, the picture was considerably smaller than before (held vertically) and said something like "picture not optimized for mobile devices." Turning the Fire horizontal gave a good picture size again, but turning it vertical made the picture tiny again.

I'm getting the sinking feeling that answering even simple questions about the Fire brpwser will always turn to... sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and sometimes it defies explanation.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

I got it too work but wouldn't call it good quality.  It was good enough to follow the game, but alot of artifacts and slow downs.  Id call it below average quality.  Hopefully ESPN will do a watch ESPN app for the fire.


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info you two. I guess I will wait for the patches and updates to see how the Fire turns out in a month...


----------

